# Problem mit wine - jpeg useflag wird ignoriert

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich Call of Duty unter wine installiert und alles funktioniert problemlos. Bei meinem letzten world update wurde wine reemerged mit dem Useflag -jpeg obwohl jpeg global aktiviert ist. emerge --info zeigt es auch an. 

Seitdem funktioniert der singleplayermodus nicht mehr, es gibt keine Fehlermeldung auf der Kommandozeile. Ich vermute dass es mit dem jpeg flag zu tun hat. Allerdings weiß ich nicht warum wine ohne "jpeg" compiliert wird. Auch wenn ich jpeg explizig in package.use angebe, möchte wine immer mit -jpeg compiliert werden. Woran kann das liegen?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

emerge --info | grep jpeg liefert:

```

erdiemobil ~ # emerge --info | grep jpeg

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi afm alsa amd64 arts berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dssi dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd evo faad faad2 fam fftw firefox flac fltk fortran freesound gcdmaster gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk h264 hal iconv icq ipv6 ipw4965 isdnlog jabber jack jpeg kde laptop ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad mikmod mjpeg mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session soundtouch spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis vst x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel hdsp" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

erdiemobil ~ #

```

emerge -pv wine liefert:

```

erdiemobil ~ # emerge -pv wine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.12  USE="X alsa cups esd gecko jack ncurses opengl oss xml (-dbus) (-gnutls) (-hal) (-jpeg) -lcms (-ldap) (-nas) -samba (-scanner)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

erdiemobil ~ #                                                  

```

Wieso wird das jpeg useflag ignoriert?

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem ist quasi gelöst, jpeg war maskiert. Leider war das nicht der Grund, warum Call of Duty Singleplayer nicht mehr funktioniert. Schade auch, jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## Erdie

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber für alle anderen. Unter AMD64 gibt es offensichtlich trouble mit den emul libs. Libjpeg ist als emul nur in der Version 6 vorhanden, das System ging kürzlich auf 7. Aus diesem Grund wurde USE=jpeg maskiert, was dazu führt, daß einige Applikationen unter Wine nicht mehr funktionieren.

Sieht auch:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283089

Schöne Sch****   :Sad: 

----------

